# Was hat das mit Origin eigentlich sich???



## shooot3r (23. Oktober 2011)

hallo erstmal. ich habe mir battelfield 3 vorbestellt und muss ja dann auch zwingend origin installieren. nun habe ich schon oft gelesen, das origin den rechner nach daten durchsucht. jetzt wollte ich nur mal genau wissen welche daten das sind? sucht es danach was ich zb online bestelle, was ich für bilder oder lieder auf meinem rechner habe? welche spiele installiert sind oder software? 

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

Gerüchte gibt es viele, aber mehr als "sachliche" Systeminfos wie zB Treiberversion oder verwendeter Virenscanner und Dinge, die mit EA Spielen zu tun haben, werden mit Sicherheit nicht übermittelt, das wäre ansonsten ja ein Fall für die Datenschutzbehörden, wenn EA wirklich private Daten ausspäht oder gar Kaufvorgänge "überwachen" würde...  B ganze Fotos übertragen wäre sowieso Quatsch, denn wer soll diese Fotos dann "auswerten" und wozu überhaupt? Zudem würde das ja den PC merkbar verlangsamen, wenn da dauernd gesucht und sogar ins Internet gesendet würde.

Angeblich sollen evlt. auch die Bibliothek-Daten übertragen werden, also Listen Deiner MP3, FALLS Du die denn per Windows-Bibliothek inkl. ID-Tags erfasst hast. Das würde dann wohl dazu dienen - wenn es denn überhaupt stimmt - zB Musik passender für kommende Games auszuwählen. Für was anderes macht so eine Funktion eh keinen Sinn. Maximal denkbar wäre vielleicht noch ein personalsierter Newsletter, in dem auch ein Link zu einem Shop mit CDs einer Band passend zu "Deinem" Musikgeschmack, an dem EA dann mitverdient.


----------



## shooot3r (23. Oktober 2011)

saso na dann gehts ja noch ist ja nciht so schlimm ob die wissen welchen scanner ich benutze oder treiberversion.

danke für  die schnelle antwort.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt halt viele Gerüchte, aber wenn die wirklich private Daten übermitteln/ausspähen würden, gäb das ganz sicher einen Riesenärger rein rechtlich gesehen...


----------



## athlon650 (27. Oktober 2011)

*Ich glaub so ganz ohne ist das nicht...*

Auf einer anderen Spielemagazinseite gibt es grad ne Riesendiskussion dazu...ich finde PcGames sollte mal dringend auch bisschen zur Aufklärung beitragen....


----------



## lex23 (27. Oktober 2011)

Die scheinen nicht die Eier zu haben, Kritik an Origin anzubringen oder überhaupt mal darüber aufzuklären.

Dafür gibts in der neuen Ausgabe ein 22! seitiges, kritikfreies Special zu Battlefield 3.
Und Christoph Schuster ärgert sich auf Seite 40 (direkt nach den 22 Seiten) über den Hype um Battlefield 3.
"Deshalb müssen wir Redakteure den perfekt durchorganisierten Herstellern noch kritischer entgegentreten..."

Irgendwie absurd oder ?


----------



## Vordack (27. Oktober 2011)

lex23 schrieb:


> Die scheinen nicht die Eier zu haben, Kritik an Origin anzubringen oder überhaupt mal darüber aufzuklären.



*gähn*

Laber doch nicht so nen Dumfug. Tu uns allen bitte einen Gefallen und informiere Dich anständig was Origin "ausspioniert" und was nicht. Um einen aufklärenden Artikel rauszubringen benötigt niemand irgendwelche "Eier" da es viel harmloser ist als angenommen. Naja okay, PCG würde "Eier" benötigen da sie gegen 90% der Usermeinungen hier angehen würden...


----------



## SnakeP (27. Oktober 2011)

PC Games hatte doch bereits darüber berichtet was Origins genau macht. Allerdings kam diese Information über die täglichen News.

Battlefield 3: Weiterer Rückschlag für PC-Spieler - Spielername an Origin-Account gebunden

Wenn ihr das lest dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass pcgames sagte, dass Origins die Hard und die Software des jeweiligen PCs ausspäht und man dies auch nicht verhindern kann. Im Gegensatz zu Steam die regelmäßig eine Umfrage machen und fragen ob man daran teilnehmen möchte tut dies EA nicht. Ob man es will oder nicht, Origins erfasst alle Daten.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2011)

SnakeP schrieb:


> PC Games hatte doch bereits darüber berichtet was Origins genau macht. Allerdings kam diese Information über die täglichen News.
> 
> Battlefield 3: Weiterer Rückschlag für PC-Spieler - Spielername an Origin-Account gebunden
> 
> Wenn ihr das lest dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass pcgames sagte, dass Origins die Hard und die Software des jeweiligen PCs ausspäht und man dies auch nicht verhindern kann. Im Gegensatz zu Steam die regelmäßig eine Umfrage machen und fragen ob man daran teilnehmen möchte tut dies EA nicht. Ob man es will oder nicht, Origins erfasst alle Daten.


 
Is halt die Frage, was daran schlimm sein soll. Wozu kann EA diese Daten denn schon nutzen, außer durch die statistische Analyse dann in Sachen Patches und bei der Entwicklung neuer Spiele dann zu wissen, welche Konfigs man ggf. stärker berücksichtigen muss? Oder kommt da etwa einer von Nvidia und klingelt bei mir zu Hause, um mir eine nvidia.Karte zu verkaufen, weil EA dem Vertrieb von Nvidia die Adressen von Usern gibt, die mit ner AMD-Karte spielen?  Das "schlimmste" vorstellbare wäre, dass in nem Newsletter oder im Spiel dann Werbung auftaucht, die besser zu "mir" passt - aber auch das wäre mir egal, denn Werbung würde da so oder so drinstehen, und ob dann da steht "Die neue Nvidia GTX 580 - jetzt im Handel" oder stattdessen "Schick Deine AMD 6870 in Rente: die neue Nvidia GTX 580 - jetzt im Handel! sehe ich nicht als Verletzung meiner Persönlichkeitsrechte oder so was...


und so oder so: rein technisch KÖNNTE jedes Spiel, das man online spielt, auch ohne Zusatzsoftware Daten "sammeln" und mitübertragen. Insofern dürfte man kein einziges Spiel mehr online spielen, wenn man Firmen so sehr misstraut, dass man denen Datenerhebung mit für den User negativer Auswirkung zutraut.


----------



## Ruffnek (31. Oktober 2011)

Scheint wohl ganz schlimm zu sein mit Origin.  Scheinabr werden sogar dokumente etc gescannt. das geht zu weit


----------



## danmage (31. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> *gähn*
> 
> Laber doch nicht so nen Dumfug. Tu uns allen bitte einen Gefallen und informiere Dich anständig was Origin "ausspioniert" und was nicht. Um einen aufklärenden Artikel rauszubringen benötigt niemand irgendwelche "Eier" da es viel harmloser ist als angenommen. Naja okay, PCG würde "Eier" benötigen da sie gegen 90% der Usermeinungen hier angehen würden...


 

Tu uns allen bitte einen Gefallen und informiere Dich anständig was Origin "ausspioniert" und was nicht. Geht an Dich zurück.

Wenn man gerne Spyware mit Backdoor auf den Rechner haben will. Bitteschön.


----------



## Peter23 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ruffnek schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ganz schlimm zu sein mit Origin.  Scheinabr werden sogar dokumente etc gescannt. das geht zu weit


 
Beweise?


----------



## Vordack (31. Oktober 2011)

danmage schrieb:


> Tu uns allen bitte einen Gefallen und informiere Dich anständig was Origin "ausspioniert" und was nicht. Geht an Dich zurück.
> 
> Wenn man gerne Spyware mit Backdoor auf den Rechner haben will. Bitteschön.



Ich finde es ist ein Unterschied ob man besagte "Spyware" von irgendwelchen Hackern auf dem Rechner hat oder von einem seriösen Unternehmen welches einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil der Daten dazu verwendet unser Spielerlebnis zu erhöhen.

Okay, Sachen wie Browserverlauf und so sind schon krass, aber ganz ehrlich, waqs kratzt es mich wenn irgendwo in ner Datenbank steht daß ich auf dickettitten.de war? Solange EA Origin nicht in eine Art Facebook ummodelt und meine Daten veröffentlicht krazt es mich nicht die Bohne. Selbst wenn irgenwelche Hacker EA überfallen und die Daten klauen könnten di Hacker mich höchstens zuspammen.

Aber okay, wenn Du meinst so wichtig zu sein dass Deine Daten für andere unbekannte interessant sein könnten oder Du so viel zu verstecken hast ist das okay.

Ich habe übrigens vorhin gelesen daß Origin die Webcam anzapft und Bilder des Computerarbeitsplatzes aufnimmt. Wenn ein Tresor gefunden wird hat EA ein paar Connections zur Unterwelt wo sie die Bilder versteigert, mit Adresse natürlich.


----------



## Ladde82 (31. Oktober 2011)

ok ich komm dann mal bei dir vorbei und durchsuche deine schränke und wenn ich was interresant finde nehme ich das mit...


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Oktober 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist ein Unterschied ob man besagte "Spyware" von irgendwelchen Hackern auf dem Rechner hat oder von einem seriösen Unternehmen welches einen nicht unerheblichen Anteil der Daten dazu verwendet unser Spielerlebnis zu erhöhen.



Vordack, also bitte. Jetzt hast Du es geschafft, dass ich mit weit aufgerissenen Augen und völlig sprachlos vor dem Monitor sitze.
Ein "seriöses Unternehmen" darf also mehr oder weniger heimlich hinter mir her spionieren, natürlich nur um "mein persönliches Spielerlebnis zu erhöhen"?

Das war jetzt Satire von Dir, oder?

Wenn nicht, dann...neee, sorry, das sage ich lieber nicht.


----------



## SnakeP (31. Oktober 2011)

Wer die letzten Tage aufmerksam die News auf pcgames.de gelesen hat wird mitbekommen haben das Origin scheinbar so ziemlich alles scannt was auf dem Rechner drauf ist. Software, Hardware, Nutzungshäufigkeit, Browserverlauf. Selbst Steuerprogramme und gesundheitsprogramme wurden schon entdeckt die Origins gescannt hat. Das sie gezielt danach suchen halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, EA wird einfach nur allgemein alles scannen. Der Punkt ist, dass sie nach deutschem Recht keinerlei Befugnis dazu haben.
Für mich steht fest, sloange sich daran nichts ändert wird es keine EA Spiele mit Origin-Zwang für mich geben. Soll Origin EA doch in ihren gierigen Hälsen stecken bleiben. Die Modern Warfare 3 Verkaufzahlen wird es freuen


----------



## danmage (1. November 2011)

Wie schon gesagt, wer Spyware auf seinen Rechner haben will, soll sich nur bedienen.

Ich denke hier wird eine Grenze überschritten. Die Spyware im Zusammenhang mit der EULA räumt EA sämtliche Rechte ein unbegrenzt in deinem Rechern zu schnüffeln und Daten zu sammeln. Diese wollen sie auch an "befreundete" Drittfirmen in aller Welt weiterleiten.
Das ist der erste Schritt zum gläseren User.
Andere Firmen werden sicherlich dem Beispiel von EA folgen, wenn EA damit durchkommt.
Es ist wichtig das sich die Verbraucher jetzt wehren. Ansonsten kann man den kompletten Datenschutz gleich kippen und die Datenschutzbeauftragten in Rente schicken. 

Außerdem wird durch die Software  eine "Backdoor" geschaffen. D.h. das Computersystem hat eine Lücke nach außen die nicht geschützt ist. Ein gefundenes Fressen für Hacker, die jetzt viel einfacher alle Sicherungssysteme umgehen können um auf den Rechner zuzugreifen.

Und den Spruch "wer nichts zu verstecken hat..." finde ich wirklich drollig. Er taucht ziemlich oft in solchen Diskussionen auf.


----------

